# Cow decoy vs antelope decoy?



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Which works better for hunting antelope a cow decoy or an antelope decoy? If antelope decoy is better than which type?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Cow if there are cattle in the area. They are much bigger and easier to hide behind. Lopers don't pay too much attention to cattle, but they do another lope. If during the rut, then perhaps the loper.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I used an Antelope decoy during an archery hunt. It was a decoy of a little buck. I found that the rut wasn't quite in full swing yet, and the bucks generally wanted not part of messing with another buck. The bucks would just push his does out rather than coming in. I then painted the one side to look like a doe, and it worked much much better. Just a thought.


----------

